# Pooping Alot Lately



## poltergeistfan91

I would say I usually poop every other day but lately I've been to the bathroom more than once. Like throughout this past week, one day I ended up in the bathroom more than 7 times, and the poop wasn't runny or anything, a few times they were small round pebbles and other times they were just solid logs, and another day it was 5 times to the bathroom and throughout the week, there may be days I only went once that day, and I feel like lately my stomach always seems full or bloated though I am always eating or am always hungry. I do not have a particular diet, I mainly eat whatever and whenever and am always hungry and surprisingly I am not fat, I'm skinny. And the other day I got on the scale and it said 155 and now when I get on (no matter where I put the scale), it says I weigh 151.5. I figured maybe I lost weight from pooping so much, but now today, my poop has been runny and wet and I've been in the bathroom like 3 times today and already have to go again. I drink almond milk, so I doubt it's a lactose problem and I haven't been eating a lot of cheese. I also don't get a lot of exercise so I don't know what my problem is. I've always had a fast metabolism, so maybe that's why. But I've just been pooping a lot and I wanted to know if it was normal.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I was just like this for a couple of weeks until just recently..
I had my first weed smoke around the time it started.. They say it takes 13 days for the weed to leave your system so I'm putting it down to that.. 
Also, high levels of anxiety can send you to the loo more frequently.. :|


----------



## Double Indemnity

Not normal. Add some fiber to your diet and drink more water. Go to the doctor if it continues.

Also "a lot" is two words.


----------



## Zack

Try codeine.


----------



## laura024

Could be the start of irritable bowel syndrome. You should see a doctor though, because it could be something more serious too. Like someone else said, drink lots of water and get fiber. You should also try to improve your diet and exercise, even if just a little at first. That can make a big difference.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

laura024 said:


> Could be the start of irritable bowel syndrome. You should see a doctor though, because it could be something more serious too. Like someone else said, drink lots of water and get fiber. You should also try to improve your diet and exercise, even if just a little at first. That can make a big difference.


I was put on medication for IBS when I was 12.. Turns out it was actually a major nervous breakdown, nothing to do with IBS..


----------



## laura024

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I was put on medication for IBS when I was 12.. Turns out it was actually a major nervous breakdown, nothing to do with IBS..


Okay? He may not have the same problem as you.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

laura024 said:


> Okay? He may not have the same problem as you.


 Just sayin'.. :b


----------



## tieffers

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I was put on medication for IBS when I was 12.. Turns out it was actually a major nervous breakdown, nothing to do with IBS..


Yeah, IBS can definitely be anxiety-induced. Your body focuses on maintaining function of your skeletal muscles, heart, and lungs if you're in fight-or-flight, acutely or chronically, then your digestive system shuts down and the water in your body gets released into your colon a lot quicker than it would normally, thus the diarrhea or extra pooping.

If OP didn't make any changes to his diet or physical activity level, it's most likely emotional...though it'd be good to rule out digestive disorders with a gastroenterologist if this persists.


----------



## BiagioScanz444

*Holds nose*

Better start wiping more often....


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I don't know.


----------



## Sonnyboy

I get like that sometimes and what helps is metamucil. It helps bind all the waste together so you can have less or even one bowl movment a day. 

Take a couple spoons in a glass of water and that is all it takes. Its cheap and the orange flavor actually tastes pretty good.


----------



## PickleNose

It could be worse. Trust me.


----------



## Cletis

Maybe you're getting too much fiber. That will make you go more. Others here have said eat more fiber, if you do you'll _go even more_. Same with drinking too much water. Have you changed your diet lately? Eating anything you haven't before? Chronic anxiety can give you the poops. Are you worried about something that has just occured recently? Viruses, parasites, bacteria, etc. can do this. Food poisoning. Have you drunk water from a stream, lake, pond or other untreated source?

If it keeps up, see your doctor.


----------



## TheTraveler

good for you! i am usually once a month. you are suppose to a least go once a day.


----------



## Cletis

TheTraveler said:


> good for you! i am usually once a month. you are suppose to a least go once a day.


Once a month?!?


----------



## TheTraveler

Cletis said:


> Once a month?!?


yup! It sucks. I am prone to being anemic so i have to triple my iron intake. and that get me. give that to horses and they wouldnt poop in the street. But once a month i loose some weight. but after i get massive pain from my intestines deflating.


----------



## BiagioScanz444

TheTraveler said:


> yup! It sucks. I am prone to being anemic so i have to triple my iron intake. and that get me. give that to horses and they wouldnt poop in the street. But once a month i loose some weight. but after i get massive pain from my intestines deflating.


Female talking about bowel problems = AWESOME


----------

